# Lake LA SU AN Wildlife Area



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am looking to see if any of you folks have ever hunted this state land in Ohio? I have been looking for something in Ohio that is not too far to drive (I know the SE seems to be the place to shoot for, but not feasable at this time.) I would appreciate any information or insites you would care to share. PM's are cool too. Good luck to all the members on a safe and productive deer hunt this year.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## ddigby32 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hunted it yesterday and last year. Got a nice 8 pt last year and had 4 bucks in on me yesterday with the biggest being a monster 10 pt. it gets really populated with hunters during gun season. I will not hunt it in gun season but Bow season isn't as bad, obviously not as busy during week days but weekends still are not that populated. Tons of land to scout out though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Quack Attacker (Jan 12, 2012)

Ive hunted it years ago for bow season. Had a really good spot, seen lots of deer. One of the biggest 8 points I have ever seen was out there. Unfortunately another hunter spooked him before I could stick him. I have gone back since, but more and more hunters have figured out the spot. Oh well, thats the way it goes. Goodluck if you do make it out there. Would love to know how you do.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I wasn't sure if anyone would give any and I appreciate it. I was planning on going during the week so maybe I can find a spot. I will post results when and if I can make it down. 
Thanks
Rick


----------

